# ISO Scottish Highland or Dexter in MO



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

We are ready to run a few head of cattle on reclaimed pasture land in South Central MO. Just checking if anyone on here has something while I look in the normal places.
Would prefer Highlands to help clear the regrowth and start in on the section to be fenced this year.. Have over 40 acres for livestock set aside, with 15 or so fenced today. Water source is in place and grasses are growing.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

I have Highland / Dexter crosses in central Wisconsin if that is not too far for you. Various ages, reasonably priced. PM if interested.


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

If you are looking for smaller cattle, I have some crossbred medium size mini cattle available. There are Lowline, Pineywoods, Longhorn and Dexter in various proportions depending on which cow you are looking at. The ones with Lowline Angus blood are naturally polled. The longhorn bull in the picture hasn't fathered any calves yet, so the Longhorn influence is minimal. We live near Columbia and will be downsizing this year.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is a list of registered members for highlands. http://www.highlandcattleusa.org/memberlist_bystate.aspx?State=MO


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't know if you saw this, but there was a post here about a week ago about Highlands/Dexters in Indiana, if that's not too far..
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ghland-highland-dexter-cattle-ne-indiana.html


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I have been checking the highland association sites. Actually had a deal sorted out but transport fell through. 
Indiana and Wisconsin may be to pricy to transport at this point but I'll check out the leads and appreciate the info. 

Maria I'll run your mixed herd by the wife (The keeper of all) and see if she is interested. 

I'm just labor and hunter/execution when requested. Heck since the LGD all grew up I only get to protect them when needed, i.e. chase em out of the road.


----------

